# 51 and pregnant



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello ladies


I just had to post this.............


my dear friend is pregnant....
she is 51


all natural.......


she was still having her periods.......      


and is 6 weeks pregnant ......
her husband is 67.


They are in total shock.......


but excited too....


the oldest woman in the UK to get pregnant naturally was 55.


So it can happen.


But its RARE.


Apparently scientists are linking it to genetically slow aging ovaries in a very few women.


Its a little miracle really.


I am so happy for her.


Love to all.


Morganna xx


----------



## Clara Rose (May 2, 2005)

Wow Morganna, that's fantastic news.  


Congratulations to your friend!


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hello morganna, 
Congratulation to your friend.
Has she had children before?

My partner's sister in law gave birth to her 5th child at 49, all done naturally.


----------



## Katie88 (Feb 7, 2013)

67


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Katie88 said:


> 67


Katie88, men are able to produce children in their 70s and even in 80s.
I remember one of my ex-colleagues (not in the UK) was proudly telling us that his father 80 year old married 18 years old girl and made her pregnant.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes she has given birth to children. They are grown .
In fact she is  a grandmother.


And yes......men can father a child until the day they die with their sperm.


Its unfair our eggs have a cut off age.


But I have to let you know ladies...... that my friend had a heavy bleed last night. And beleives she miscarried.


Very sad.


She was  never trying to get pregnant.  And it was all quite a shock.  But its still sad.


M. xx


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Morganna,

I am so sorry for your friend.  As you said, initial shock and happy surprise, but now it must be very difficult for her.  

D xx


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

Morganna,

Sorry to hear your friend miscarried. Is she sure?
From what I heard/read so far that is the issue with older women: 50% pregnancies end up with MC.

Every time I have smear test the nurse asks whether I use any contraceptives. When I say no, everytime she says "do you know you can get pregnant?". yes, I know, but i have never did.


----------



## morganna (Sep 16, 2008)

yes lily...my friend is sure its over.
m. xx


----------



## nancy6ross (Apr 8, 2016)

morganna said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I just had to post this.............
> 
> ...


God what amazing news! I wish miracles like this happen more often.
Hope she is well and she will have easy pregnancy!
Sometimes science is powerless than the Mother Nature do its job. 
I'm 59 but I cant get pregnant naturally, but I don't get upset, there are a lot of options for women like me. Hopefully in the close future I will feel the pleasure of motherhood again (I have an adult daughter from the first marriage).


----------



## daisyg (Jan 7, 2004)

Nancy.

Please read before you post. The lady miscarried sadly.

D xxx


----------

